# Warp 9 Bronze Bushing



## Guest (Feb 22, 2011)

Hollow Shaft on a Warp9? Take some photos of what your talking about. I know of no such hollow shaft on a Warp9 motor. 

Pete


----------



## Snakub (Sep 8, 2008)

> Hollow Shaft on a Warp9? Take some photos of what your talking about. I know of no such hollow shaft on a Warp9 motor.


I think the word I was looking for was pilot hole. What is the size of the pilot hole on the drive shaft of the warp 9 motor and where could I go about getting a bearing or bushing that fits into it?


----------



## Woodsmith (Jun 5, 2008)

I would have thought the pilot hole would be too small. It is usually only a hole for turning between centres when the shaft was machined. It may be threaded but I would imagine only at M8 or M10 size. 

If you are going to use the flywheel and clutch then it is likely the spigot bearing or bush would sit in the coupler on the flywheel rather then the motor shaft. Unless the spigot bearing is really really tiny it is likely the outside diameter of the bush would be nearly as big as the shaft diameter. Then there is the keyway to consider as boring it out would cut into the keyway.

Looking at the Netgain website the Warp 9 shaft is 1.125" diameter and has a pilot hole 0.688" diameter and 0.75" deep.
http://www.go-ev.com/images/2000008219NA001.jpg


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2011)

It's not a transmission pilot hole on the shaft of the motor. Sometimes that pilot tip on the transmission is just cut off. If you plan on using the clutch then you will have a place I believe for the pilot shaft or at least enough room so you don't need to cut it. Going clutchless many times means you must cut that portion of the shaft. Then the transmission is only good for a clutchless system. Can't go back after you cut it off. Be sure you want to do that if you go that route. 

Pete


----------

